# Sea slug



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I know there are literally millions of species of these things but my sister showed me an email she got with a picture of a glaucus atlantacus (blue dragon) wow... Aparently they can be kept in an aquarium. If you havent seen this thing, google it, its worth it

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

why google when you can youtube :bigsmile:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks john... I cant figure out how to do that from my phone lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is one I used to see often while diving locally


----------

